# Gene Simmons Family Jewels



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Anyone else watch this? Gene, despite his way too obvious worship of money, has always been my favorite member of *KISS.* It's a pretty funny show at times and his kids Nick and Sophie are much more likable than Jack or Kelly Osbourne. Shannon Tweed is DEFINITELY better to absorb than Sharon Osbourne any day of the week. One of my favorite episodes was where Gene in yet another attempt to make a buck, had to collect bull semen to gain back and make more profit on a cattle ranch he dropped 250 grand on.

Check it out if you haven't. It's on Monday nights on A&E.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 19, 2006)

That show is hilarious for sure lol


----------

